# How can I Identify My Computer's Hardware?



## JoshuaBranson (Jul 17, 2011)

On step 2.3.1 of the FreeBSD handbook (Inventory Your Computer), it says one should find out what their computer's hardware is so they can:

1) make sure that FreeBSD supports their hardware
2) make sure FreeBSD gives you the right configuration for your hardware during install

My problem is I had no idea how to figure out what my hardware is. My computer currently has no operating system on it (I'm writing this using a Ubuntu live cd). My question is, using the Ubuntu live cd how can I figure out what my computer's hardware is? P.S. My computer's a MBP 7,1.

Thanks a ton!


----------



## _martin (Jul 17, 2011)

Well on linux you can use lspci. Other one is dmidecode. You can also check /var/log/dmesg or /var/log/messages. 

Once you are on FreeBSD, you can use pciconf, e.g.

`# pciconf -lv`

Or previously mentioned dmidecode (need to be installed from ports/packages).

EDIT: I had to google what "MBP 7,1" stands for. If that's MacBook you can actually find a good description of the product on their web too. It all depends what you are looking for.


----------



## pkubaj (Jul 17, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MacBook_Pro#Technical_specifications_2
I can already tell you that Intel HD GPU is not supported (I have one in my notebook). NVIDIA, however, provides great support for FreeBSD. As for the network card, you should find out if that AirPort thing is supported.


----------



## andyzammy (Jul 18, 2011)

via the livecd you can also run "sudo lshw". best piped to a file or at least less.


----------

